# Here's A Little Known Secret-Get Your Humor Back



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, your heart is crushed, your ego bruised, your pride stomped, your dreams-smoke but here is a little secret I will share with all of you:

GET YOUR SENSE OF HUMOR BACK!


----------



## barbieDoll (Jul 7, 2011)

AMEN!! There's nothing like immature humor to make you feel better and bring light to your otherwise drab existance.


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

AMEN! I feel I laugh all the time and its contagious! Humor will get you through anything!  haha


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

That's just classic good advice!


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

So true!


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yesterday, X was getting ready to go to beach on cycle and said just that and I said I am going to get laid. His head whipped around and he wasn't sure he heard what I said and daren't ask.

It empowered me. I am not unattractive by any means, I am 11 years younger than him and I was being ridiculous not appreciating God's gifts to me. I felt like a fool for believing that I was nothing without this person. No no no, I will continue to look in the mirror and approve of what I see and love what I see.

Especially, since men still look! Mojo coming, I can feel it!


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sparkles....LOL work what you got and be proud of it!!!!


----------

